# Losing balance



## buckeye56 (Feb 12, 2009)

Many elderly patients present to the ED as the result of a fall--the chart states that they lost their balance.  I can't ask for clarification, since I work for an outside billing company.   In these cases I have chosen E-code E888.8.
Is there a better choice?


----------



## kfulmer (Feb 26, 2009)

you could try 781.99


----------



## ness01 (Feb 27, 2009)

If your looking for an E code that's the same one I use too. E8888


----------



## mholland (Mar 3, 2009)

To better assist you in the future I would contact the HIM manager of the hospital regarding this ongoing issue, ask for her assistance in how to educate the ER docs regaring documentaion. FYI if you are the owner of the billing service - you have every right to query the physician. 

Marybeth CPC


----------

